# Potty Training?



## Cody_Ray (Jan 1, 2013)

Hows it going mates! 

My boy will be arriving potty trained on newspaper from my breeder (creekside), my question is how should I initiate potty training with him? should I continue with the newspaper for a little bit until he's comfortable in his new home or immediately start conditioning him to going outside? Lynette gave us some info on the bell method which I think i would like to implement. If anyone has a an alternative or any insight I'd really appreciate it.

- Cody


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl was newspaper trained as well. We did not continue with it when we brought her home. We had about a two hour drive home and immediately placed her on the grass when we arrived. She peed immediately and we praised. The best advice I can give is take them out way more than you think you need to. Every 15-20 min. Also immediately after waking, eating or heavy play. 

We taught Ruby the phrase "go pee". We would take her out back and repeat it over and over until she went. She now pees on command which is really useful. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Get him comfortable as soon as you can in the spot where you want him to poop and whiz. Take him outside as soon as you feed him to the spot where you want him to go. Praise him and give him a reward for going. Teach him a word to associate with what you want him to do. Will help a lot on those cold nights when you do not want to spend a lot of time outside waiting for him to do his business. 

He will catch on pretty quickly.

Good luck....


----------

